# Info about LUG near Amsterdam

## Albe

Hello everybody,

I'm a gentoo user from Italy, I just moved to Amsterdam.

I would like to know other geeks (or not), but I couldn't find so far any information (nor in Google...) about linux user groups in A/dam (maybe I should search in Dutch, but still need to study  :Smile: ).

If somebody could give me some tips I will be grateful.

Ciao!

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Hi Albe.

There the NLLGG and NLUUG.

----------

